# Summer Camp for 7 year olds



## mallardsx2 (Nov 2, 2017)

does anyone know of any good summer-camps for 7 year olds to introduce them to the outdoors in NORTH Georgia? Franklin, Habersham, Rabun county areas?


----------



## transfixer (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know anything about this guy other than what I've read, but it might be worth checking into, 

http://medicinebow.net/


----------

